
A Surreal Trip to a Domain Names Conference - caseyf7
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/domain-names-dot-horse/516438/?single_page=true
======
ScottBurson
Among the links in the article is this one, which discusses political issues
around the '.io' TLD: [https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-
the-u-...](https://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/the-dark-side-of-io-how-the-u-k-is-
making-web-domain-profits-from-a-shady-cold-war-land-deal/)

